# Mici's A3SB '05 build thread



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Well after posting some of the ideas and pics on how to go on with my car build, I decided to post a thread on it so it's easier to follow if someone is intrested.

Story put short: Bought an A3 Sportback '05 3.2Q DSG which had suffered an front end and left side collision. Looked ugly but after the surface parts had been removed it wasn't all that bad. Anyway, this car was bought to be my daily, I do have 2 roadsters (TT and MR-S) and the MR-S which mrs. is driving, is not really working for Finnish winter so I had to find something for reasonable money. Since I work in the business of repairing and painting cars (familybusiness) it's not a problem for me to buy a damaged car and getting it fixed. Also what I like about this, it gives me some opportunities to breed the car to the way I want, right from the start, as there are some broken parts that'll need to be replaced anyway.

Pic from the day the car was brought home, from the better side of the car as I'm trying to save your precious eyes from A3 carnage. 









I have already bought some stuff for modifying it a bit. After seeing pics of cldub's white A3 with AMG wheels I was sold to the wheels. The image from those wheels and my A3 in Reventon color in my mind, I ordered a set of 8.5J 18" wheels with ET45. Got the wheels, all in ET35 which pokes out like 3/4" from the front wheel arch so it's a no-no. The rear ones looks like they'll be ok in ET35 so I sent 2x ET35 back and now waiting for 2xET45 to arrive to see if they'll work with standard front fenders. I actually was looking for alternative for front fenders (widened ones, actually found them too) but really would like to stick with OEM for less hassle as the car is just a daily driver.

Test fitting the wheels:








Front (8.5J 18" ET35):








Rear:









So far I have bought, apart from standard parts to repair the car,:
Facelift rear lights with adapter cables
S3 look rear spoiler and side skirts
S-Line front bumper
Cupra front lip spoiler
18" Merc Replica wheels

After seeing pics of Lambo Reventon in matte gray color I started thinking if that would suit the A3 nicely. However, I'm not sure if the bodylines of an A3 have enough "sharp edge" and has enough balls to pull through with this color. I already have a small sample panel sprayed in that color and have been staring at it for the last 2-3 months. Still can't decide whether or not.
Inspiration:









Someones matte black car photoshopped with AMG wheels and tryed to imitate the Reventon color. I think the car has 19" wheels so the wheels do look too big to be 18'ers, but gives you the idea.









That's it for now. Please feel free to comment. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

These were actually my first choice on wheels but since I never got reply from 3sdm, I thought f*ck 'em. Would've looked sweet on an A3 tho, for sure.









-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> These were actually my first choice on wheels but since I never got reply from 3sdm, I thought f*ck 'em. Would've looked sweet on an A3 tho, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want those next, after these...










That color combo on your car is gonna look dope!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

You mean the Reventon Grey with those wheels or the original Piemontrot with those wheels? I just really can't make up my mind. Also been throwing around an idea about Java Green. :screwy: I need to make up my mind within the next couple weeks since I've already started the prep work for painting.

Just received the rubber, so propably sometime during the weekend I'll have some idea how the Nankang NS-2 225/40 looks on those wheels and propably mounted on the car. (With ET35, still haven't received the two front ET45 wheels yet)

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> You mean the Reventon Grey with those wheels or the original Piemontrot with those wheels? I just really can't make up my mind. Also been throwing around an idea about Java Green. :screwy: I need to make up my mind within the next couple weeks since I've already started the prep work for painting.
> 
> Just received the rubber, so propably sometime during the weekend I'll have some idea how the Nankang NS-2 225/40 looks on those wheels and propably mounted on the car. (With ET35, still haven't received the two front ET45 wheels yet)
> 
> -Mici-


The red with the dark grey wheels :heart:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah. Might work. The color is rare'ish, but not totally neverseen around here. I guess you guys in States got different color options as here in Europe. There is at least one same color that I've seen around few times.

Damn I would really like air ride. I've been bouncing back and forth, trying to figure out the way to go with my suspension as I would anyway need to do something about it due to propably bent shock and standard springs. The problem is they want the tüv approval for the suspension components. So far I have only found that the G.A.S systems have them and even they won't send the paperwork to Finland. So I've been thinking about damping adjustable coilovers for the start, then maybe aero sport or similar bags that fit over the coilover strut and go from there. I see that ECS offers airlift kits for almost humane prices, but that wouldn't help me I guess, due to the tüv crap. With approved coilover kit I could fight my way around this problem and just switch the springs on when I have to get the car inspected.

And this was supposed to get build back to a working condition with OEM parts to just get me from A to B, propably even C. :banghead:

Maybe I have to bite the bullet and just ask for the price of the day for BC Racing coilovers. Not the cheapest ones around but as said before, works out great on the tiTTy atleast.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I know the front tire is wrong way, but as it's for rear left really, it is the right way. I just haven't gotten the ET45 ones yet so I had to test fit with this. Seems like dropping 2" would make it rub. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

you can get Osir fenders
20mm wider front


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Altough known for high quality, I think the price is really steep on those. Might aswell make my own if/when it really starts to be a problem. Yet still being a daily I'm trying to stay away from CF'ing F'in evry'ing. 










-Mici-


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

osir is fiberglass thou


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

can't wait to see how this thread progresses


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, after having a lottery in my mind about the color, I'm starting to lean towards green. There are a few different options, but so far I haven't managed to find the necessary info (as per recipe on how to mix the color) either on Glasurit or PPG color lines we have here, on my #1 color which is BMW's Javagreen W14/6.








Then ofcourse there is the Audis Javagreen which aint bad either, but I would like to have a sample of that BMW color handy too before locking up my mind on it.
Also the Dodge Viper Snake Skin Green looks delicious.









All in all, I haven't been able to make up my mind yet. :screwy: The prep work should be pretty much done at the end of next week so the time is getting short.

I have pretty much ditched the idea on that Lambo color. The car just may not be able to pull it through with that so I might aswell choose something else. Like green (enviromentally friendly 3.2 liter n/a engine...) or just try and settle with the original color which I'm still not feeling. :banghead:

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I :heart: Dodge Vipers. One of my 'dream' car since childhood.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I :heart: Dodge Vipers. One of my 'dream' car since childhood.


+1, me too


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, they are pretty awesome things. I just hope that if I go with Viper green it will not make my Audi as unreliable as Vipers are. 

There was one for sale (very rare cars in this backwoods land) right down the street. I remember the guys from that auto dealership beating the hell out of it every night as there was literally no trafic here in industry area. Then one day it just wasn't there anymore when I came to work. It turned out that the fiberglass side skirt around the exhaust pipe had actually caught in fire. I guess that is quite typical behaviour for those cars.

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

What about Porsche green? like on their GT2's and 3's?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I was just browsing through Porsche colors today but didn't see anything intresting. Might be that those colors aren't on our color slips but I'll have to see tomorrow. I'm sort of addicted now to find out what the BMW Javagreen really looks like in person but still no news on that. However I did spray a sample of that Dodge snakeskin green color that's on the Viper above. Not bad but don't know if it's any better than Audi's Javagreen. Just too much to choose from...

-Mici-


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

there the lizard green matellatic
and lizard green solid

for porsche


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If it's green you want I have two votes.

Oak Green would look classy, I think, and that color is the bee's knees.
Dragon Green if you're trying to be flashy. That color is crazy.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

i dont know the color details, but here is joser2k's green


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I did read from Eurotuner that it's some Hyundai Genesis color with some special ingredients added. Have to check the Hyundai color slips too to see if it's got any potential to suit me. I have several pictures of this car on my HD, I just think I want a bit more green and maybe something with yelloish flip on direct sunlight. The BMW color in the picture looks just purrrfect but doesn't help much since I can't find a recipe for that color. 









^Even this doesn't help much. The color code is totally unknown. How the hell is anyone supposed to be able to fix and repair the cars after they get bumped. 

-Mici-


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Mici said:


> ^Even this doesn't help much. The color code is totally unknown. How the hell is anyone supposed to be able to fix and repair the cars after they get bumped.
> 
> -Mici-


that's how the dealer gets you!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Small update. I found the recipe for mixing the BMW Java Grüen. I mixed it and sprayed a sample of that, just for my slight disappointment. The color is really close to Audis Java Grüen, but a little less colorful. So right now Audis Java looks like a winner on my books. However, I haven't compared them in real sunlight so I can't give my 100% opinion on one way or other. I hope the sky breaks up tomorrow and we see even a slight hint of sunlight... It's funny how different cameras and different setups give so different results on how colors shows up on your screen. It's an open game still. 

I was dismantling parts and cutting of the rear windows tonight so I'm hoping maybe next week the car will start to show some progress. After all the parts and bits I've taken off, I'm seriously feeling that there is a massive job in front of me when I start to put the thing back together. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Here they are. Again, the quality of the camera and settings does make a difference. These are in indoor lighting so it won't show the true effect. Java Grüen BMW on the left, Audi on the right. Not a huge different but there is slightly more deepness and contrast in Audis color. I'll go out and ogle them but for now it seems that my choice is leaning to the one on the right. I'll try to take a better picture of the colors later, with better quality camera. In real life both colors looks brighter and have the same yellowish flip on the sunlight on them. Which is exactly what I'm looking for.  

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I know it's a lot darker than the direction but what about Ducati Matix green or somewhere between it and the greens you are looking at. It would be unique and look pretty awesome on an A3. Then do your mirror caps, wheel centers and grill surround in white.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Good or bad, but it's getting green. 










The color is Dodge Snakeskin Green which wasn't my first choice at all but after painting a bigger part with that, I decided I'd give it a try. It looks better in real life and propably will with decent light, all the parts attached and pics taken with proper camera.

I was really thinking that it would've been painted by the end of last week, but employees seem to decide different. So, I was here on the weekend, painting insides of the parts _by myself_!!!  Oh well, they turned out "ok", not perfect but will do for the insides. I just had to do something to get the thing move forward.

Still trying to figure out which coilovers to get and which snowtyres to buy. 

Oh, the missing 2x ET45 wheels actually showed up finally, with center caps. Almost thought they won't ever show up. We will propably know during next week if those will behave better inside front fenders than the ET35's I got in first place. (8.5J 18" for the records)

Will post when progress.

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> Oh, the missing 2x ET45 wheels actually showed up finally, with center caps. Almost thought they won't ever show up. We will propably know during next week if those will behave better inside front fenders than the ET35's I got in first place. (8.5J 18" for the records)


I think my wheels are 18x8.5 (well that part I know) I believe the offset is +45. The fronts sit like this:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


> Good or bad, but it's getting green.


Gonna be different...that's for sure. I think I'd dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I think my wheels are 18x8.5 (well that part I know) I believe the offset is +45. The fronts sit like this:


Oh, they'll be perfect then.  BTW, you car looks awesome.

I hope mine does end up showing ok. This is just my daily / winter beater so I will have to call my options keeping that in mind. I'd love the air ride but I think in Finnish winter it just wouldn't be the right choice. Anyway, I'm looking for the coilovers, I've actually emailed of Supersport coilovers. The springs look more like normal, compared to what they usually look in coilovers, which I'm hoping would end up being a bit softer ride.

I hope to be able to update soon with new pics and some progress.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

:screwy:

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Like the green. Are you going to be installing LED tail lights?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yip, I have facelift tails waiting.  I need to source some tinted blinkers to fenders tho. I also did end up ordering a glass "patch" for the rear window wiper hole in the rear glass. That should tidy up the rear some. I haven't even looked if you guys over there even have rear window wiper, here in Europe I think all A3SB's have one. Unneccessary, spoils the rear plus it really doesn't do much when the window is really dirty, nothing more than sweep the dirt back and forth and scratches the window. So it'll be gone.

There was some clearcoat drops on the top of the roof so it'll get new clearcoat today, I hope. Also hood, tailgate and both bumpers among all the small parts are still not sprayed so I hope this will change soon.

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Mici said:


> Yip, I have facelift tails waiting.  I need to source some tinted blinkers to fenders tho. I also did end up ordering a glass "patch" for the rear window wiper hole in the rear glass. That should tidy up the rear some. I haven't even looked if you guys over there even have rear window wiper, here in Europe I think all A3SB's have one. Unneccessary, spoils the rear plus it really doesn't do much when the window is really dirty, nothing more than sweep the dirt back and forth and scratches the window. So it'll be gone.
> 
> There was some clearcoat drops on the top of the roof so it'll get new clearcoat today, I hope. Also hood, tailgate and both bumpers among all the small parts are still not sprayed so I hope this will change soon.
> 
> -Mici-


Yes we have the rear whipers here and the back end looks a lot better without it. However, I find it useful living in Seattle and with amount of mountain driving I do in the winter. I was actually thinking about retrofitting headlight whipers as I found them useful when I had a Benz 190 even though part of me thinks they look stupid.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

These pics taken with Iphone do actually show the color more right as what it is in real life.


















-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

DAT COLOR!!! wowsers. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> These pics taken with Iphone do actually show the color more right as what it is in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Keep it up :thumbup: Great work


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

It's gonna look awesome I feel


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has subscribed, but heres another update with pics from today.

Tinted some windows yesterday. That's right, it is _before and after_ 









Trying out the new wheels with the new color.









Front 8.5J x 18", 225/40-18 Nankang NS-2, ET45









Rear 8.5J x 18", 225/40-18 Nankang NS-2, ET35









And here is the real question I need help with. Has anybody pictures of their suspension in similar way, *with coilovers* and rather with wheel specs? I guess this is a bad one... The problem is, there is just ~1/2" of space between the tire and strut. I'm worried about my dreams with coilover suspension could end up here. If the spring on the coilover comes down that much, there is propably no way that it would fit my current wheel setup.  Any thoughts?

















-Mici-


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

WOW, I'm really digging that color. can't wait to see her finished. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ho are the door moldings taken off? screwed on?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> WOW, I'm really digging that color. can't wait to see her finished. :thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the color...keep the pics commin :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the middle ones were just taped on, lower ones have a screw on the end and needs to be slided towards the rear of the car a bit and they come loose. 

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I have to say every new pic is making me like that color even more.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday I was mostly sticking Silent Coat to all four doors outer panel. Thinking if I should do the same with roof and trunk bottom. 

I have actually driven the car zero times, nor has it even been in running stage so far. The airbags were deployed and the pyrostatic fuse near the battery has propably blown also. At that point there was no point on trying to start the engine, I just carried on and started to take things apart. So there is a slight excitement on how it runs, if it runs at all.  I hope to have the opportunity to try and start the engine in the next couple of weeks when most of the stuff is put back together.

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> Yesterday I was mostly sticking Silent Coat to all four doors outer panel. Thinking if I should do the same with roof and trunk bottom.
> 
> I have actually driven the car zero times, nor has it even been in running stage so far. The airbags were deployed and the pyrostatic fuse near the battery has propably blown also. At that point there was no point on trying to start the engine, I just carried on and started to take things apart. So there is a slight excitement on how it runs, if it runs at all.  I hope to have the opportunity to try and start the engine in the next couple of weeks when most of the stuff is put back together.
> 
> -Mici-


Good luck! It's looking good so far :thumbup:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Mici said:


> Trying out the new wheels with the new color.
> -Mici-


I think they look fantastic with the new color. Well played sir! :thumbup::thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Progress is slow as I have my 10-11 hrs / day work to do before I can start thinking on this. :sly: Work is clearly affecting to hobbies, that's not good...

Anyway, ordered new moulding to rear door, the black one that comes right under the window. One of the four was fighting back when I tried to get them off and it got slight bends all over it. There is a thin metal strip inside the black rubber and when you fight with it, it tends to get small bends which are visible and beyond repair. It would've worked with no problem, but me being me, I couldn't have lived with that kind of crap on my otherwise "perfect" car. It was only 30€uros part (around ~40 usd) so I ordered a new one. I did buy some used doors to the left side to replace the damaged ones so I had other set for the left side but the damaged one was ofcourse on the right side of the car. :banghead:

Yesterday I was putting the rear doors back together, drilling and milling the original door wirings to accept in better speaker wiring. There is enough space in the oem wiring clips from door to b-pillar to be drilled for a hole to do this. And to not to do this at this point when I have everything apart would've been just silly as I'm pretty sure I'll also upgrade the sound system as I go. Not sure if it will happen right at this moment, but I'm trying to make all the prep work so it'll be easier and not require to take apart the whole car to get all the wiring in. Good thing with this car is that the battery is in the boot so I don't have to come across the car with power cabling etc. Now I just need to do the signal wirings to be somewhat ready for the upgrade.

I have an educational meeting beer::laugh::laugh::laugh due to work at friday and will be back on saturday but I hope to find some time to get some things done again on the weekend. Would be good to have at least the front doors also sorted and some of the dashboard put back together.

Oh, about the coilovers, I did receive an informational e-mail from Lowtec with their measurements on different parts but this still won't 100% convince me that they would absolutely fit there. I think I just have to bite it and get a set here and take a look if I can make them work. Hopefully someone with different wheel setup will be intrested in buying it from me if all goes south with them on my car. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Been ogling around for coilies this morning. I'm kind of feeling this right now:









Maybe I should just buy new front shocks and replace the springs with H&R ones and flag it out as "done". I would want to be able to survive through the snow season here in Finland (if coilies, would have to be able to raise them up enough), but wouldn't it be nice to drop it some for the summer. Bah!

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hurry and throw the rest of the car back together. I don't care if it drives, just want to see it w/ the unique color.

:vampire:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mici do u have pics of the door bumper strips?
from back i wanna see how its attached to the door pannel


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Do have now. 









This is the one in the middle of the door. There are just plastic guides for the holes in the doors, and the mouldings are hold there by double-sided tape.









This is the one on the bottom of the door. There are small Torx screws on both sides of the moulding, you can see those when you open the door. Those are just for locking them to right position.









There are tabs like this in the middle of the lower moulding.









The holes in the doors looks like this. The moulding will be released by sliding the moulding towards the back of the car when you have the door opened a little. My other side was pretty stuck but I sprayed some WD40 there (a lot of it) and finally it gave up.

I got the front doors put back together minus the door panel inside the door. Those are waiting for my choice of speakers to be installed.









I'm starting to like the color even more and more. It just is so much more "me" than what it used to be, that dirty red one...

-Mici-


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I loved the original burgundy red color!

and that two tone contrast isn't the worst color combo I've seen...maybe if you redo your interior as well...


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Lowtec 9.2 coilovers ordered. They have new spring specifications from November on and seems that I should be able to do what I want with them new spec coilies. I hope, at least. Hopefully will get those here sometime during next week.

Today I think I'll try to install some sun gard on the rear window. Shrinking it to fit appears to be a biatch. From what we tried one already that didn't work out at all. It does shrink some, but didn't get the logic on how to work with it yet. :banghead:

I did throw the "new" dashboard in yesterday, after some proper clean-out and fixing few small scratches it had from the windshield coming in on the car. At least the airbag didn't deploy on that one. 

I bought some RCA cables yesterday to have all the wiring in the car so I don't need to tear everything apart again for that job if/_when_ going with audio setup of somekind. I do have an offer from one of the importers here in Finland and I do feel like I'm going with that. Nothing massive, components on each door, amps to boost it up and sub setup which I yet have not decided. 1x12" or 1 or 2 or 3 x10" subs. The monoblock amp seems to like the resistance so that is the main reason for going more than one sub propably. IF not going with 12", the 2x12" sub box would be too big for my ideas on saving some/as much as possible of the trunk space. I already do have my share on cars with no reasonable usability, other than driving. :sly: (TT Roadster, MR-S, MX-6 with full roll-cage...)

-Mici-


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thanks for the pics mici, cars looking good now.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going through the engine wiring harness on Saturday. Due to collision, there were several damaged wires which I needed to fix. Spent my time because I wanted to do it good, and I certainly hope I did, so I don't have problems with that afterwards.

No sign on the coilovers yet. DPD is taking their time on delivery...

Got the rear window tinted, got the rear wiper hole plugged from the glass. The dashboard is now screwed in with few bolts, the instrument cluster is in place, so I thought I'd give it a go and try to start the beast. Just about all the lights come on, just about every warning comes to DIS, turn the key and... nothing happens. :banghead: I'm sure it's not a biggie, but still annoying. I still haven't got my passenger airbag, the seat belts aren't plugged in... All in all, I'm a bit confused as I think every car what we've hade here have started from the key even with the bags blown out. There is a pyrostatic fuse in the luggage compartment on A3's (at least on the ones which have battery in the trunk also), but I think it should blind the whole system and not just the starter. We do have Bosch fault finding tools so I'll propably take a look on that later, but was too tired to do so yesterday evening. I'm still feeling positive, the fuel tank was almost full. That'll get me around to the nearest gas station, right? :laugh:

I need to fix one of my parking sensor wirings so I can get the rear bumper installed. And the trunk rear glass and windshield glued on the car and stuff put back together on the rear. I think that's the next step.

Not much visible progress so no pics at this stage. 

Oh and I hate the damn auto selector. It's just sooo ugly! I think I'll need to do the S-tronic knob, better sooner than later.

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Mici said:


> Oh and I hate the damn auto selector. It's just sooo ugly! I think I'll need to do the S-tronic knob, better sooner than later.
> 
> -Mici-


Here's a mod suggestion for you, it's on my list just haven't gotten to it.

Supreme power makes an adapter for Tiptronics that allows you to install a standard shift knob and since a lot of VW guys install Audi DSG shifters in their cars I'm assuming this will work in ours.

One Vdubber removed thier shift plate and replaced it with a manual shift cover so at a glance the car looks like a manual.

http://www.supremepowerparts.com/0/56/0/5198/shop_by_category.html?brand=spp


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah. That's not bad either. I think I'm still liking the S-tronic knob more. The stock aicraft throttle handle is just plain awful. _Very_ sporty. :sly:

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> Yeah. That's not bad either. I think I'm still liking the S-tronic knob more. The stock aicraft throttle handle is just plain awful. _Very_ sporty. :sly:
> 
> -Mici-


I know what you mean it's brutal! I plan to order myself one soon too. Luckily my shifter does have the leather boot. So it helps a bit haha. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I think this is the first time in this project when the frustration is about to get overwhelming. :banghead: I feel like banging head to the wall, things are just moving forward so damn slowly or not at all. I was fighting with my new Depo headlights, trying to get the xenon bulbs and igniters in there. End result is that the right one finally has some light in it, but there is just something wrong with something on the right one. The bulb and it's contacts will not line up properly with igniters contacts. After like an hour of yanking it in and out I gave up with massive frustration.

I've been waiting for passenger airbag, was supposed to have it by last friday but no sign of it. Same situation with front seat belts. I'm also propably missing some small bits and bobs and won't propably even know all of what I'm still missing but I'm thinking it's all small stuff. Hard to say, the left front corner of the car was so mashed up that it's impossible to say. 

Also the car still won't start. The Bosch tester shows up like 10 fault codes, which is not a miracle. But can't just have those resetted from the memory as there are still some active faults like seat belts and airbags (as they are missing). 

DPD Track&Trace is still showing that my coilies are in Germany, same location as they were November 2nd. 1-6 work days in Europe my a$$! My guess is that they have f'd up it royally and my box has gone totally missing.

Oh well. There is always next year. And one more after that.. And... :banghead:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbdown: Sounds totally frustrating. But keep in mind that the aggravation and the headaches you have to power through are what makes it so much more satisfying when you're done. When you have a finished product all that goes away. It's gonna be dope.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Something good out of this day. The coilovers arrived. When I first took a good look at the box they were in, I felt like screaming like a girl tho. The box was all soiled with something and smells like hydraulic fluid / the oil you put in shock absorbers. I've serviced a few motorcycle front ends so I know how the stuff odours like.  So, with shaking hands I did open the box and find that all of the shocks appears to be dry, at least now. I'm thinking that they have been contaminated from something outside the box, maybe that's why DPD was arsing about with the delivery so long time. I'm still not sure if they'll get along nicely with my tire/wheel setup but I guess that's what I will find out in a week or few. I'm hoping to have the time to work on the suspension on coming weekend. After that I will now how much more do I need to get to get the left front wheel where it's supposed to be. Nothing is visible other than the wheel is closer to a-pillar than what it is on the right side and my guess is that the weakest part in that link is the shock absorber itself. So I'm hoping the coilies will cure that problem, along as the other one of being too high. :laugh:

I'll post some pics later, I did took a few with phone but the quality is not so good so I'll have to grab my Canon. 

-Mici-


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

The finish on the paint looks awesome! But with such an empowering colour it makes those Merc wheels very average, they staying or being replaced? :sly:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Staying, I think. It will look different when it's lower and all parts put back together. I hope. I actually wanted 3SDM's wheels but for some reason they didn't bother even answer to my e-mail so I went with my second option which was these. These also came from UK, first with wrong offset, exchanged the front ones from ET35 to ET45 which was originally ordered. After all that hassle, I think I'll have these on for a while. I agree, the wheels would've rocked better with the first idea of car being painted in Lambo Reventons Grey matte color. I opted to not to paint it that color simply because of living being that much harder with matte color on Finnish winter.

Will see about the wheels when it's done.

-Mici-


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Mici said:


> Staying, I think. It will look different when it's lower and all parts put back together. I hope. I actually wanted 3SDM's wheels but for some reason they didn't bother even answer to my e-mail so I went with my second option which was these. These also came from UK, first with wrong offset, exchanged the front ones from ET35 to ET45 which was originally ordered. After all that hassle, I think I'll have these on for a while. I agree, the wheels would've rocked better with the first idea of car being painted in Lambo Reventons Grey matte color. I opted to not to paint it that color simply because of living being that much harder with matte color on Finnish winter.
> 
> Will see about the wheels when it's done.
> 
> -Mici-


You going with a black theme or chrome? Black looks great against the green :heart: Keep up the good work anyway Mici


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Mici said:


> Staying, I think. It will look different when it's lower and all parts put back together. I hope. I actually wanted 3SDM's wheels but for some reason they didn't bother even answer to my e-mail so I went with my second option which was these. These also came from UK, first with wrong offset, exchanged the front ones from ET35 to ET45 which was originally ordered. After all that hassle, I think I'll have these on for a while. I agree, the wheels would've rocked better with the first idea of car being painted in Lambo Reventons Grey matte color. I opted to not to paint it that color simply because of living being that much harder with matte color on Finnish winter.
> 
> Will see about the wheels when it's done.
> 
> -Mici-


I like the wheels - They are understated with the Green (Bad ass color BTW) - just a suggestion but what about painting their centers white or creme?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea, I've thought about it. However, I really do want to see it all finished up and take a good look at it and then see what I'm thinking about it. Black / green works but the contrast is a bit much for my liking. I think the white is about the same, just opposite color but contrast is very strong.

Well I got back to my xenon issue today. Took me like 5 minutes of fiddling with the igniter and bulb and taking out the right headlight to test the plug on the left one and I got the "OMG how stupid"-moment. I had actually totally missed the box underneath the headlight, on the left headlight. Gzuz!:banghead: The box didn't fit right away tho, Depo had installed the connector wrong way so I had to actually broke it down (oops) and then turn it 180 degrees to have the "transformer" box (I guess?) plugged in. And the friggin headlight turns on!

Once again a reminder of how you _never ever_ should be banging your head to wall trying to do something you need even minor thinking, when you are tired. Not a first time this has happened to me. 

-Mici-


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mici said:


> Yea, I've thought about it. However, I really do want to see it all finished up and take a good look at it and then see what I'm thinking about it. Black / green works but the contrast is a bit much for my liking. I think the white is about the same, just opposite color but contrast is very strong.
> 
> Well I got back to my xenon issue today. Took me like 5 minutes of fiddling with the igniter and bulb and taking out the right headlight to test the plug on the left one and I got the "OMG how stupid"-moment. I had actually totally missed the box underneath the headlight, on the left headlight. Gzuz!:banghead: The box didn't fit right away tho, Depo had installed the connector wrong way so I had to actually broke it down (oops) and then turn it 180 degrees to have the "transformer" box (I guess?) plugged in. And the friggin headlight turns on!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that box is the ballast for the xenon lamps. Glad you got it sorted :thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

How long till its complete? opcorn:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I honestly don't know. I'm still missing some small parts and passenger airbag etc. Also I was going to sort the audio while the car is still in state where I can access everything easily without tearing the interior out again. 2-4 weeks, I'm hoping. 

The main concern right now is to get the thing started. There are a lot of fault codes in the memory and I can't have them all resetted so I need to start looking for reasons. I hate car electricity (proving this, I have had my MX6 turbo sitting for the last 8 years due to my wire-in engine management installation  ) 

It'll get there. 

-Mici-


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ass-tronic gear knob ordered. Still haven't driven or started the car. That's how much the fugly oem gear handle was bugging me. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

You gone for the new shape one? It's a ballache to fit, and the person who fitted mine first time round didn't do it right and it snapped costing me around £600 inc labour to fix, looks lovely, and nice much to drive with.

Mine is a UK car 2008 (08) so it was the one shape before the facelift, but I've facelifted it along with everything inside so its pretty much 2012 spec, I have the new climate which works etc


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

N8KOW said:


> You gone for the new shape one? It's a ballache to fit, and the person who fitted mine first time round didn't do it right and it snapped costing me around £600 inc labour to fix, looks lovely, and nice much to drive with.
> 
> Mine is a UK car 2008 (08) so it was the one shape before the facelift, but I've facelifted it along with everything inside so its pretty much 2012 spec, I have the new climate which works etc


I still don't understand how this happens to so many people. If you do the heat and twist method, take your time, be patient, and have a steady hand. Go in gradual increments. Heat, twist, hold and remove heat. Repeat until it's turned 90 degrees. Or, you can do the TP method and cut it off, drill both ends of the rod out and install a grub screw. It's really not that hard :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, I have to be extra cautious when working with the gear knob. Honestly I still don't exactly know what kind of plastic piece I'm dealing with, but I guess I'll find that out. Is that piece so that you only get one with new gear box or why the price being so steep? 

Anyways, just pulled some codes again from the OBD2 tester. It throws up all kinds of crap, but I guess these could be the main reason why the engine is not even trying to start (the starter won't even kick in). 

Engine management:
P0196 Engine oil temperature (sensor producing non-logical info), permanent
70A4 Unknown, permanent

Gearbox:
7067 Unknown, permanent
00C2 Key lock/steering lock, non logical signal, permanent
01FF Gear selector, no signal, permanent (this could be a big player here)

Those are my main concerns right now. Those codes may be something that I can't get my hands on them without Vagcom.

-Mici-


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

grub screw best way to do it.


I have 3d drawing of the blue stick. I can sell it on shapeways.com

Not sure how strong it will be thou


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll see how it looks like when I get my new knob here.

The car runs. :laugh: I'm sure I did measure the voltage from the pyrostatic relay on the relay box in the trunk. I really am sure. Well we just decided to bypass that and see what happens. Not much else happens than the car starts and runs. Man do I feel relieved! I now have to order one from stealers to have it functioning without jumper wire. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Update from whats been done this weekend. Front coilies are on, and left inner cv joint boot been replaced with a new one. Few pics.









I was worried for no reason on the lower lock plate hitting the wheel. There is less than 1/10" gap between the lower plate and wheel.  That's more than enough. Noticed that wheel bolts needs to be torqued in right sequence, starting from the lower ones, otherwise the upper bolts will pull the wheel right under the lower lock plate and when you torque the lower bolts of the wheel it gets jammed.









These are now winded up about 1½" from the absolute lowest they will go. 








No reverse rake. :laugh:









Had to be reasonable, so I turned it another inch and a bit higher so I'll manage in Finnish winter with it.









The wheels that were on the car when bought. They'll do great for winter wheels, just needed a bit of TLC so I spiced up a bit. Glossy black and striped with the same green as the car is. Some may like, I'm sure some don't, but they work for me. I didn't want them in any light color (silver, white...) because of the road salt and stuff they will see, these are a bit easier to live with. I hope. 

That's it for now. I have to try and install the rear ones some day next week.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

The rear coilies are in. In pics, with the lowest setup, spring perches in. New springs so I'm assuming it'll set down ½" easily over the time. Definately lower than what I'm going for. Again, I need to twist them up as high as they go, for the winter. 


























The wheel sits pretty much flush with the wheel arch, so I'm happy with that. I'm not expecting any issues with tire rubbing, but next summer will tell.

Now I need to concentrate on other things to get it put back together and start driving it.

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

looks sharp man!!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep, getting there slowly.

Got me ass-tronic gear knob yesterday. Also got a new one to replace the blown pyrostatic fuse next to the battery fuse box. This was the one that disabled the car from starting - it didn't cut the power entirely and that was really confusing to me. All the interior lighting, speedos etc and headlights working but did not even try to start.

I was just listening to the car yesterday again. My hands are already itching on getting some decent sounding exhaust on it, to make the nasty VR6 sing just a bit louder and deeper. Maybe I'll just have to rub some cream on my hands to stop the itch for now so I could get it finally going. I think I may have upgraded enough on a car that I've never really driven yet. :screwy: _Maybe_, I'm not exactly good at being patient when I see something I gotta have.

-Mici-


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

what's going on with this badboy?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> what's going on with this badboy?


 Yeah, I was thinking about this build yesterday. Updates please.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry guys, for slow updates. It frustrates the hell out of me too.  I've been having problems with finding passenger airbag. I was waiting for one from a wrecker here in Finland for nearly 6 months. In the mean time I did actually buy one from UK, the price was good and the actual part was 100% match on part numbers. Well, I bought and paid it, got 1½ weeks later e-mail that courier returned it to sender because its "explosive" and they don't take those into airplane. Apparently airmail was the only option for them so the deal was cancelled. Just got my "wreckers bag" this Monday and what do you know. The part doesn't match. Like at all, it doesn't even fit the place where it should.  Now I just sent money to Germany for another airbag, not cheap but ½ price of what it's on the marble desk here (1043 Euros ). So I'm now waiting for that one. I have had a return on all the wrong and never arrived ones but this is getting very aggrevating. 

Also I'm waiting on my ESX Audio speakers and amps and sub to arrive here anytime soon. I can't live without a sub and even tho I haven't heard my Bose "sub", I'm not counting that into subwoofer category.  It looks wimpy! 

I really do hope the airbag arrives soon so I can get the thing finished and start enjoying it. So far I've only driven it a few kilometers on snow and icy conditions and I'm really loving it. The Quattro factor has come forward one step from my TT-R, the engine has a lot more power in low register and it really does feel good. And that being said, I do love turbos! Not going for one on this car tho... 

I will keep you guys posted when I get some visible progress going on again. Its been a slow process and I've had other things in my mind (splitting up with GF of 7 years)... 

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> I've had other things in my mind (splitting up with GF of 7 years)...
> 
> -Mici-


  

Sorry, mate. You should head over to the lol bump thread for at least something to look at...ic:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Sorry, mate. You should head over to the lol bump thread for at least something to look at...ic:


 Yes, I've been there. Lots of potential goods, but shame girls like that don't walk free here in Finland. Or at least this small town where I'm living in.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> I will keep you guys posted when I get some visible progress going on again. Its been a slow process and I've had other things in my mind (splitting up with GF of 7 years)...
> 
> -Mici-


 Worst news of the whole update. Sorry man  

Fly over here in May and come with us to SoWo, we'll buy you some beers! :beer:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah.. It is what it is. I guess my one-way-feelings won't get us any further, at least right now. 

Hmmm... Never been in US actually.  Kind offer, thanks! Not sure if I'm brave enough to travel the world by myself but I will definately think about it. 

Thanks everyone, I will keep you guys posted on the progress on the car. I was staring at it last night for I guess half an hour. Feels bad to be so close and still not really able to go out and have a blast. Mainly due to the airbag issue. The car doesn't have all the required paperwork so it can be driven legally around and be registered. With the yellow tags you see on the pics (we normally have white ones) it is possible but ofcourse the car should have all the airbags etc on it. However the lacking front passenger airbag won't stop me from going around the block but... :screwy: 

Also a side note about the fuel economy. I was thinking that the whining about is nonsense, the car simply can't be that thirsty. But after having a few km's on the clock and seeing about 1/4 tank gone, I think I'll have to agree. It is thirsty. But it's so much fun having the pedal pressed all the way down and having the car sideways.  Maybe I'll calm down at some point but for now, the car feels very sophisticated and I'm enjoying the dark side it has hidden in it.  So much fun with the torque. My TT is around the same figures on power but since small engine and turbo, there is a lag and it does require different driving to get sideways. So far, I'm loving my A3 in bits! :heart: 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Little something for the ears came in today. :screwy:










-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

And, if anyone is intrested in what I've gotten myself into pre-A3:

http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/jinx/
http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/MR2Only/
http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/MR2+Blopster+Arancio/
http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/Mazda+MX6/
http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/Blopster+goes+Sauna/ (Yes, that tiny closet is an actually working steam sauna, I just pimped it up "a bit". 

Just to keep you guys busy while my head is steaming on how do I manage to have reasonable boot space left and get all the necessary audi-o stuff stuffed in. :sly:

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh boy! Oh boy! OMG! OMFG! Das airbag!  Its here and it's the right one. :laugh: It did almost forever to get the right one in reasonable price. Looks like I have somehting to do next weekend.

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> Oh boy! Oh boy! OMG! OMFG! Das airbag!  Its here and it's the right one. :laugh: It did almost forever to get the right one in reasonable price. Looks like I have somehting to do next weekend.
> 
> -Mici-


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> Oh boy! Oh boy! OMG! OMFG! Das airbag!  Its here and it's the right one. :laugh: It did almost forever to get the right one in reasonable price. Looks like I have somehting to do next weekend.
> 
> -Mici-


Sweet deal man! Looks like things are starting to turn around for you


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah. Thanks guys for cheers. So that things won't get too good, I just noticed 3 small oil drops on the floor where the car has sit. Damnit. Propably nothing major but all small things just add up. Oh well, better now than later. I prefer the car to be completed when I start driving it.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Right. The airbags are now in. It also looks like I was actually able to reset the faults from airbag ecu with a Bosch diagnostics tool. These modern cars... It had like 15 faults, from missing sensors etc, when the car was in pieces and the power was turned on. Also missing audio system and door panels (window switches etc) causes like 5-6 fault codes. 

I'm trying to clear one lift for me for the weekend so I can take a look on what is the reason for those small oil droppings.

My mind is struggling to come up with something cool for the subwoofer / amps installation. I was going to use the spare wheel area for sub but the dang thing is so shallow on Quattro, it basically means nothing. My sub needs almost 6 inches down from the deck of the sub box so the sub clears the bottom. The idea was/still is to maintain at least some of the boot space and preferably so that I can bring home long packages from Ikea. :facepalm: So I will propably need to sacrifice that left pocket from the drivers side of trunk. Kinda similar to the "magic box" sub box. I will need to extend the box like 6 inches or so, to get the volume needed plus I need to have 4" vent somewhere too. I was going to install two 12" but looks like I have to settle with one, due to trunk space issues. 

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah there's really not a lot of free space in these things. What you see is pretty much all you get. If I were installing a bigger sub, I'd use the factory location and modify it to fit my needs. Since you'll be taking out what's already there, that's probably the most free space you'll get. Check the passenger's side, too. The sheet metal behind the side panel might be shaped a little differently to give you a bit more space. I can't remember exactly from when I had mine apart.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Alright. The bent lower front suspenson arm is now replaced with a new one. What a fight! You have to lower the front subframe out to get the friggin front bolt of the suspension arm out of it's hole so you can drop the part out. Also, as usual, the ball joint upper bolt started to rotate before I got the nut out. And, of course it felt like there is no such thing as matching Torx key to hold the ball joint while wrenching the nut. I had to cut the balljoint. Not a biggie but I rather do my work the right way, loosening the nuts and taking parts out cleanly. That, however, was not possible this time. :banghead:

Anyways, after that I wanted to treat myself gooood and wanted to do something nice for the change. It's not much and took me like half an hour or so to get the jam nuts (whatever those are called when you put aluminium "nutsert" in there and squeeze it on with special pliers so it grabs and won't rotate when you screw in your screw.). I had 4mm hex bolts and I had some rubber grommets which I put between the door panel and the crossover, maybe it'll take some of the vibration off. 









-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> whatever those are called when you put aluminium "nutsert" in there and squeeze it on with special pliers so it grabs and won't rotate when you screw in your screw.-


We call them nutserts over here, too. Actually, that's a brand name. I think the generic term is crimp nut or captive nut. Something like that. Captive nut might refer to a few different styles of nut. Anyway, I used some to install my air ride components. I wish more people would use them instead of trying to through-bolt parts. Makes it WAY easier. :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> We call them nutserts over here, too. Actually, that's a brand name. I think the generic term is crimp nut or captive nut. Something like that. Captive nut might refer to a few different styles of nut. Anyway, I used some to install my air ride components. I wish more people would use them instead of trying to through-bolt parts. Makes it WAY easier. :thumbup:


Thanks for the education!  Yes, they are simple and easy and in my opinion a whole lot better way to fasten things than self tapping screws or something. The ones you don't have to drill pilot hole for. That seems to be the way for many people, I hate that too. Cheesy way, if you ask me.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Took this yesterday. It just looks so delicious that I had to put it up here. 

I was looking at the speaker adapter rings which I have installed on the doors. Damn things are soaking wet on the lower part of them, there is a bit edge on door side and the other end of the adapter ring so there is a nice pocket where to gather some water. Doesn't it feel nice to install new speakers into that.  I'll have to investigate where the heck the water is coming. I don't have the door cards installed yet so I'm missing the rubber parts on both ends of the door panel, might be something to do with that. The car wasn't washed even, it was just sitting outside while it was snowing and melted when I took the car inside. So if I don't find a reason for that, I'm worried about when I wash the car. Gotta do something about that.

Also found a reason why my front right blinker isn't working. The new headlight isn't working properly, I'm pretty sure it's the contacts on the bulb socket. I have to take the inner fender liner out and check that if I can access enough on the lift. If not, it's bumper removal time, once again. 

What else... Hmm.. I think I have wrong concert-HU adapter cable too. It just doesn't work, it works when I hotwire 2 wires from the head units wiring socket. I get 12+ live but I don't find the one that comes from the lock and key. I can get it working of course but really would like it have the right way so taking the key out would shut off the HU also. To keep the battery alive when I need the car next time.

Still brainstorming about the subwoofer enclosure.

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


>


OooooOoOooo, that's nice :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then, it was blinker light fight night. :banghead:

Started by taking off the right front wheel and wheel liner. Tried to fiddle the friggin blinker bulb and socket but nothing happened. Took the whole front bumper out. Took the right headlight out. Tried again with the plug attached on a loose headlight. Nothing. Then took the bulb socket from my old oem headlights. The damn thing works now. Bahhh... Maybe I should've done that before taking the bumper out. Oh well, its a good practice. And on the lift it really isn't that big of a job. 

The main thing is that the blinker now works and I can get this out from my list now. Just another 999 things to do now. 

-Mici-


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Mici said:


> Just another 999 things to do now.
> 
> -Mici-


Remember, as you complete each thing, drink a beer :beer:

Soon, there will be no more things :laugh: but, there will always be more :beer: :beer: :beer:

(i know were talking about Audi's, there are alway more thi . . . I don't believe everything I hear umpkin: )


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> Remember, as you complete each thing, drink a beer :beer


Yes. I think my system is lacking some because of major headache I've had all day. Shouldn't get much of a hangover from one beer (small one) but I guess it's a matter of luck. :laugh:

The car is having another 4 wheel alignment done as we speak. I don't _have to do_ all by myself.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Gold Rush!









Not much progress to show, been working on audio wiring etc. small stuff. The door speakers are installed, still need to find a place for front crossovers and install the tweeters in the A-pillars. Got a damaged passenger side seat belt height adjuster changed to a new one and small stuff like that. I still need to have the frame measured (for registration). The good thing about that is that I can have it done in-house. I need some paperwork from the Marble Desk (local name for four rings stealership) about the airbags and the system working as it should. As it does, I just need the paperwork for registration, everything is controlled over here... 

I've been ogling air suspensions again and still would want one. I propably would if it wouldn't fail me from yearly inspection since missing tüv approval. I've even thought about switching back to coils for once a year. That, however, would mean that I would have to use the airbag over coilovers type airbags in front. Oh well, I guess I'll have to freeze my shopping pants and drive it like this for a while. Might even not be a keeper for many years. Then again, it might. The few km's I have spent behind the wheel just oozes the things I like on it. The VR6, the essence of leather interior... 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't decide. Should I stick the skirts on or not. Kind of yes and kind of no... I guess this should be checked with my AMG replicas. The skirts themself look nice. However they appear to make the body look higher even if that's just optical illusion. Also I'm debating with rear spoiler should I or not. No pics of that tho.


















I'm going to put my every effort on getting the car registered next week. Still need to do some small things before that but it's near. Also been pounding back and forth with ideas about the sub box. Since the girlfriend took off :wave:, I kind of don't feel the need for "big" trunk space (not so many packages from Ikea anymore - I can use the money on something more reasonable like my cars, yayyyy!), so I might aswell go over board with that. Then again, I already had a plan on single 12" in vented box on the left cheek of the trunk. Kind of where the bose sub was, but this will ofcourse extend 6" - 8" further to trunk, but still would allow to drop down the rear seats and load somewhat "big" and longer items in the car. My main worry is that I want the audio install to be really stealth or then the opposite end. I already have 10 green cold cathode tubes bought waiting for ideas so that much about going stealth. :vampire: I was really hoping for doing a spare wheel wall sub box but since Q and wimpy spare wheel, there really is not that much of space. Also the battery in the trunk should be somehow accessible. First time ever that I don't have to run power cables through the whole car so this is a lot easier this time. 

Right then. I think I will be drunk tomorrow. Time for "Pope-drunk". (You need two people to carry you around and one people to translate what you are saying.) :beer:

Happy eFFin Friday friends! 

-Mici-


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^
Looks AMAZING! opcorn:

I can't believe how well this project has gone. I am so very jealous of the green...


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

BeeFam said:


> ^^^
> Looks AMAZING! opcorn:
> 
> I can't believe how well this project has gone. I am so very jealous of the green...


Thanks.  Well or not well, should've been done ages ago. I think I've owned the car like 9-10 months. It's kind of a pregnancy thing. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes on the skirts, and yes on the spoiler!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I laughed out loud at "Pope-drunk". Never heard that one before. :laugh::thumbup: Car looks cherry, and definitely install the skirts. Do you have the fender piece also?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Keep the skirts


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep the


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Keep the


That skirt looks so 80's it makes my eyes bleed. :laugh: 

Yes I have all the parts, also those fender pieces. These were just throwed on there and closed the doors so they'll stay on for taking pic. If I will install, I will need that SRS-Tec rear valance. And after I have that and skirts + spoiler, I don't know if I will also need another front bumper. I do have cupra lip spoiler for my S-line bumper, maybe I should put that on first and see how it flows with the rest. Won't look much with snowtires and these wheels tho... I think I need to set it a little lower for summer. Which soon eliminates the dailydriver purposes of this vehicle also. :banghead:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> I think I need to set it a little lower for summer. Which soon eliminates the dailydriver purposes of this vehicle also. :banghead:
> 
> -Mici-


Now you're getting it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Seriously I thought this day would never come. The car was bought 30th of April 2012. Yesterday: 









The car is now registered and legal to drive around. Feels so good. There is still million things to do, no radio at all at the moment, still missing some of the interior... Small things but the car feels so good. I got all the necessary documents gathered but then they started the moaning about headlight washers. Here in Finland, if you do have Xenon headlights, you need to have auto range adjustment and you need to have headlight washers. My beautiful virgin non-drilled S-line bumper did not have the holes so I thought I don't install them at all. Thinking they might not notice. So I had to rip off the bumper and butcher it brutally to get the headlight washer cylinders installed. Right now, there are no covers, I just had to drill the holes so they work, so I can finally register the car. I will need to have another go on this when I get my missing washer jet cap from four rings. The thing is, there is actually tracing inside the bumper for cutting the holes open, but there is also plastic frame thingy inside the bumper which is melted to the bumper cover and you can't easily just follow the line and cut. And the covers go down to the surface level of the bumper, not on the surface so the cutting needs to be spot on. If everything fails, this bumper is scrapped and I have to contact SRS-Tec about RS3 bumper. I think those have headlight washer holes readily available. This way or that way, I've damaged the paint on my bumper (since the edge of the cutting is visible) and I need to respray the bumper. Again. Argh!:banghead: 

Anyway, just an update, this is huge news at least for me.  

-Mici-


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

holy crap that thing looks good. 

!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that I see it whole...why wasn't this a factory color option?? Looks awesome mici! I'm a sucker for greens.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Awesome Mici


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

finally! :thumbup: 

almost a full year on this badboy


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fck ya! Looks amazing! nice work and congrats. Imagine it feels awesome to get it out!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks sick. Need more pictures


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


> Seriously I thought this day would never come. The car was bought 30th of April 2012. Yesterday:


 Awesome! Still love that color :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, yea it feels pretty damn good. The car has been working flawlessly, other than it sometimes at start starts to make funny noise. I have a feeling what is wrong, its propably the bigger radiator fan which had some cracks on one of the blades and I glued it back together. I guess it has taken a good hit so the axel is bent of something. I'm already on a used replacement one (new part around 330€ :banghead: ), as soon as it gets here... 

I just found this pic and I had to upload it online. Looks so mean in the color. I'm trying to figure out if I want to keep the S-line bumper or go with SRS-Tec's RS3 bumper and rear valances... Bet it would look "small birds and small kids eating" kind of mean. :screwy: 










-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks great dude!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Car looks good! 

Go with the SRS-Tec Rear Valance and let us know how it fits. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5993208-SRS-Tec-rear-valence&highlight=valance

opcorn: :wave:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

That color looks really good, also looks like the paint came out flawless from the pictures. Good job man!


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! :wave:

I'm still bouncing back and forth whether or not to go with SRS-Tec rear valance and RS3 front bumper. The S-line is not bad but... RS3 is not either. 

Also I'm stuck with my audio stuff. Trying to figure out how and where I want the sub box to be and what kind of bass do I want / need. ESX has launched some new 12's and 15's. I did buy subwoofer already but it's from Finnish ESX importer so I know I could still be able to switch the sub and possibly the sub amp too. I know I have more than enough bass with one 12" but I'm figuring out what to do with the trunk space as I haven't used to really have it. :laugh:

Some pics of the tiTTy from car show few weeks ago:
















For moaarrr pics go here: http://blopster.galleria.fi/kuvat/RCRFinland/

Thank you! umpkin:

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

It has been super slow process... Lack of motivation to get anything done, the weather has been warm and nice and I like to go topless those days.  Here is a pic of the siblings after a quick rinse some time ago.










Since that pic, I have lowered the front end about 1/2". Will see if it needs more than that and what to do with the rear when I get my soundsystem finally loaded in the car. I'll snap few pics when I get the car washed again. 


















There was new Bagyard Bombers full set with all sorts of spices (Iphone adjustments, double compressors and air tanks etc.) going on German ebay and I was intrested buying it but the price went up to 2760€. I know it is less than I would need to spend to get all the parts but for now I can't justify throwing in that kind of money when I just bought my coilovers. Bah. Coilover bags at some point, maybe...

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

That looks like a large soundsystem!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know what kind of mushrooms I had put in my macaroni casserole yesterday (I thought I didn't put in any of those when I was fixing my meal), but anyone ever seen roof mounted amplifiers on A3 SB? :laugh: I'm really stuck on my audio install, I get ideas, but can't seem to go around and make them happen before I think of something else. That would require another headliner to be butchered, and some kind of strenghtening to the roof framing for the amp rack, but I think that would look pretty sick with some green neon lighting facing upwards to the headliner. Sort of you cant see the lights but you'll see the glow. Wouldn't it have been nice to have this idea when the interior was torn apart anyway. :banghead:

Another thing, I want air ride. :laugh: And my bank account says "NO!". :facepalm: Also the lack of tüv certificate is a problem here in Europe. Crap.

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> Also the lack of tüv certificate is a problem here in Europe. Crap.
> 
> -Mici-


That's too bad. I think that Bagyard's stuff was TUV certified, but I've heard that they're not making bags anymore. :thumbdown: I :heart: my Bombers.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> That's too bad. I think that Bagyard's stuff was TUV certified, but I've heard that they're not making bags anymore. :thumbdown: I :heart: my Bombers.


I'll have to check that out. I know G.A.S (German Airride Systems) does have tüv certification on their kits (when sold to Germany), but not when selling outside Germany. Weird. Whole tüv thingy is making it a lot more expensive for obvious reasons for having manufacturers their products go through the process. And very stupid, if products like this are widely used everywhere else and yet made for the exact vehicle. Blah. I think the G.A.S V2 kit was around 3500€ so that is real steep price, no matter how great the air ride is. 

I've been ogling for Airlift products on Ebay... Or maybe coilover bags for front and use the Lowtec shocks I already have here. Shame the damping is not adjustable. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Its not easy to be me. I'm still pounding my head on the wall :banghead: trying to decide if I will go for big sound with ESX Audio's lovely VE-1522 sub, or go with what I have already gathered, a 12" sub and ESX Audio for the 2 amps and 2 sets of 2-way combos. Basically I could trade what I have for more and bigger for decent money, but I just can't decide how much and which way it is for me on space vs. noise. Guys at ESX have measured 154 db on the setup I'm thinking of. The db is not so important for me, but I just love the way how big bass works on even lower levels. You just feel it as it roars on low frequensies. 

This is roughly where the sub box would be with 12". 









And this is wher it would be with that monster 15". I'd still have enough space to cope with it - we do have cars and vans here at work so if more space is needed, I could loan one of those... Does it sound like I have already made up my mind..? :screwy: I haven't really. 









Also, I still do have this serious air ride fever. I would want the cheapes decent setup with digital management (Autopilot V2 propably). Adjustable damping would be nice too. So basically, with my time schedule of one month to my deadline on a car show, I don't have much choices if I want to go air by that time. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a2c5d3806 

All in all, it's again a damn lot of money spent on a suspension, which I need to go through once every year to get my car inspected and passed. (No tüv approval, stupid European laws). That law is just utter :bs: since these products are meant to be on MKV platform cars and designed to work as such and are widely used all over the planet. So I will raise my flag :bs: to thank Finnish government for doing such a great job to stop entirely modifying and loving your car. Kills propably a lot of interest on car enthusiasts to move on and build better cars. It is a shame. 

Right then, I think this was enough venting for the night. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I just had to. It's not the same color that mine was but close, so it's sort of before and after. I couldn't put my car into next slot since he had parked over the line, so I had to leave one empty slot and park into other side, on the line also. :laugh: I can imagine someone cursing Audi drivers... 

-Mici-


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks really good Mici! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ra22moan (Aug 14, 2013)

I can go lower in the rear and sit inside my barrels on 17s.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Well then... :screwy: This was the most expensive afternoon in a while... 

-Mici-


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Car looks great.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Something like this. Not sure about how to finish tho. I'm pretty sure this time I won't go with skinning in carbon fiber. Maybe next wrap it in tight cloth and resin it, then few rounds of fiber glass. Paint it or use some kind of gray or black cloth for trim. I don't know yet. CF and paint will be PITA to not to scratch on normal use so I don't know. Also the CF is a hell of a lot of work to get it look perfect. BTDT.










-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes. It still fits.









So what to do to make it not fit. Getting some softer shapes.









-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

:screwy::vampire:








:banghead::screwy:opcorn:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Today. Working on making brackets for amps and in the middle comes the Airlift manifold and some other stuff. Sub amp is already mounted on a aluminium plate (thinking if that design is so last season, but there will be something extra in the middle that I think will make it rock. If not, I'll paint it.) Hopefully I'll have strength to carry on tomorrow. I have some ideas flowing but progress is slow. And I have less than 2 weeks to finish the audio and air.










-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then. It's one week from the day I have to be driving 620 kilometers up north to Oulu. The trunk is in this stage right now:










There is an idea of a "theme" but don't know yet for sure if I'll include that in the mix for real or not. Will see how rediculous it is going to look and then make the decision.

The loose airtank, manifold and compressor are as much of air ride install so far. This makes me nervous - even if I manage to squeeze all that stuff in and make it work that much that I can drive that long trip, I will be very, very nervous about every psffff it makes for that first trip.

I took the next week off from work so I could have even small chance on getting it done. Or even close to that. One week. I do really feel the physical fun of being over stressed. Haven't had easy time at work either for the last couple of weeks. Bah.

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


> :screwy::vampire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F' yea! :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

So. It's mid day Saturday, less than a week to show. I'm sitting next to my car, trying to desperately find some pictures on where people have gone with the airlines. I'd rather keep them hidden as much as I can but it seems that there really is not an easy access to rear springs that way. My original idea for the day is to have the air lines pulled close to where they are supposed to be, fabricate some kind of brackets for the air tank and figure out the compressor placement. Things will go very complicated if I want to add another compressor, and based on all the pics I've seen, many people appear to have more than one of compressors so I'm afraid that leads me to conclusion of being on only one compressor being too slow.

Ok, back to the car now. 

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> So. It's mid day Saturday, less than a week to show. I'm sitting next to my car, trying to desperately find some pictures on where people have gone with the airlines. I'd rather keep them hidden as much as I can but it seems that there really is not an easy access to rear springs that way. My original idea for the day is to have the air lines pulled close to where they are supposed to be, fabricate some kind of brackets for the air tank and figure out the compressor placement. Things will go very complicated if I want to add another compressor, and based on all the pics I've seen, many people appear to have more than one of compressors so I'm afraid that leads me to conclusion of being on only one compressor being too slow.
> 
> Ok, back to the car now.
> 
> -Mici-


Hey man, I have a build thread on Air Society that has a lot of pictures. You should be able to see where I placed the air lines. They're pretty well hidden when the interior trim is in. I have two compresssors to reduce run time, but more importantly, they're fused separately. So if I blow a fuse, I can deal with it later. Happened just this past weekend. It's saved me a handful of times now, where with one compressor, I'd have been stranded.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Hey man, I have a build thread on Air Society that has a lot of pictures. You should be able to see where I placed the air lines. They're pretty well hidden when the interior trim is in. I have two compresssors to reduce run time, but more importantly, they're fused separately. So if I blow a fuse, I can deal with it later. Happened just this past weekend. It's saved me a handful of times now, where with one compressor, I'd have been stranded.


you can't just save the man a google search and link it? 

(read: Cam is too lazy to look it up)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> you can't just save the man a google search and link it?
> 
> (read: Cam is too lazy to look it up)


call me out and then do the same thing? lol

http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/864-S-W-A-G-Stuff-We-All-Get


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info (and for the link  ), Rob! :thumbup: Have been kind of wondering the same about single compressor reliability...

Well the show was. I managed to get there, but not on air ride and stereo install was still not completed. I had it making some noise there but basically that happened at the early stages of the event - I had a few good friends there who helped me out on things. The travel to Oulu wasn't easy and simple. At halfway I stopped to take a leak and buy some soda to keep me awake. I had just 2 hours of sleep before starting driving to Oulu for 650km's. The first 100km was... well... intresting. :screwy: I cheered up tho and driving was actually a pleasure. It's a first time I actually took a longer trip with this car and I have to say, I really enjoy this car on the road! Anyway, at halfway there I stopped and spent few minutes outside the car. After that, tried to get her started again and nothing happens, just barely audible "click". Tried again, the "click" was even less audible. Battery. Never ever before had any problems with the battery. Got the car jumpstarted and it was fine but didn't want to push my luck and turn it off again before I was actually where I was going to. Appears that one of the new power caps was shorted and propably caused the old battery (I think it was OEM battery from '05) to die. I had it on my charger for the whole weekend playing tunes, and when it was time to go home, the same thing happens again. My charger was not up to task giving enough juice and we had to jumpstart it again. So I took the whole freaking 650km's home with one formula-inspired refuel stop and drove home. The rest of that trip was also "intresting", trying to keep awake by myself. :laugh:

Since that I've replaced the battery with a new one which should have more power for the purpose I need it for. Also not sure if I'll just drop both power caps out from my system and see if there is any negative effect on this. All the power cables are very short so it shouldn't be that crucial anyway. We'll see. Also installed some green cold cathode lighting, had brackets fabricated for the air tank. There is still a lot of things to do and still lot to do with air ride install but I will see what I can get done this week. Hopefully I'm on air sometime early next week. And have my stereo blasting the way they should. AND done with the batter problems! 

Few pics from the show, with un-finished car... 

























-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dude you have a very different style from the majority of US-based A3'ers. I think it looks awesome. Just remember that no trip to any show ever happened without some sort of mishap or problem. It's just part of the fun. :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Car is looking good. If you haven't given it a name yet what about Gizmo after the Gremlin Green?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Car is looking good. If you haven't given it a name yet what about Gizmo after the Gremlin Green?


Genius idea on so many levels. Loved Gizmo.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

You mean something like this? Goo. :laugh:










Got the AirLift manifold located to where I had the power caps previously. Its now in pretty nice place and I got 2 holes drilled on trunk floor for rear air lines. Its getting there, slowly but slowly. I took the under belly plastics away for figuring out the route for front airlines. The front part is pretty much clear idea in my head, but still need to figure out the rear part of the front airlines, to avoid exhausta or any moving parts.

Oh, I did some dremel excercise.









The lid still works and if I have drinks in the cup holder, I'll just pull the lid on halfway so it protects the display for any spills. All I lost was the shot glass holder, which I don't need when I'm driving. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have my car on jack stands waiting for me to pull it's transmission out and replace the clutch. I'll try and remember tonight to take a couple pictures so you can see how I routed the air lines to the front. If you have any specific requests, let me know.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I have all pretty much worked out for the air lines. I'll post my pics when I'm done, hopefully this weekend, finally. I'm sure I will be having all kinds of problems. With my rear tires and rear bumper brackets at least, I'm sure...

I love being a small part of this forum, people really are willing to help each other. :heart:

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Got low?









Well. No. Not so low I would love to go. :banghead: Because of...










Gotta deal with it somehow to gain access for moar lowwww... :screwy:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Drive it til it wears out.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Drive it til it wears out.


:laugh: That was my plan with the car, but I might give this one a little help. Tomorrow, I need to start working on the front end. It will be much more labour intensive. Hopefully the coilies lower end hasn't grown into one with the hubs in 6 months. I think I'll grind the upper end too so I can adjust the camber with no need to take the whole strut assembly out again. And figure out if I can get some air stay in the system so I can drive the car off the lift before Monday. :facepalm:

Feels good to be at this point finally. However, I need to get the car inspected before the end of March so it'll be another switch excercise for the suspension. I hope the air ride will be worth it. :vampire:

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


> Got low?
> Well. No. Not so low I would love to go. :banghead: Because of...
> 
> 
> ...





Rob Cote said:


> Drive it til it wears out.


I have the same issue. What's the proper way to handle this? I'm not risking my rubber.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I have the same issue. What's the proper way to handle this? I'm not risking my rubber.


I'll see what I can come up with and post here. Propably just grind down the bumper bracket, as much as I possibly can. And see if I can screw in few extra screws somewhere to keep the bumper end in its place.

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Mici said:


> I'll see what I can come up with and post here. Propably just grind down the bumper bracket, as much as I possibly can. And see if I can screw in few extra screws somewhere to keep the bumper end in its place.
> 
> -Mici-


 
Grind down the bumper bracket and then take an 6" long piece of .125" ABS plastic and paint the backside with locktite then clamp it down inside the bumper along the seams until it dries. After it dries paint over the seams with more locktite where your plastic patch meets the inside of the bumper and fender. Guaranteed there won't be any flex where the bumper meets the fender and it will be strong as h3ll.

If you ever have to remove it just sand it down with a rotary sander until it's gone.

I've used this approach to fix motorcycle fairings that have cracked in two and they were stronger after the repair than when they were new.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I have the same issue. What's the proper way to handle this? I'm not risking my rubber.


The plastic melts before the rubber. The only "risk" to your rubber is that you get a ring of plastic on the edge where it hits the rubber and then it wears off onto the pavement.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> The plastic melts before the rubber. The only "risk" to your rubber is that you get a ring of plastic on the edge where it hits the rubber and then it wears off onto the pavement.


Ok, I'd rather dremel it off


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I took a glance at it in the morning, it looks like I do have problem with actual metal rear fender too. The edge that goes under the rear bumper upper scres, looks like that is if not touching, so close that it worries me. I need to hammer it upwards or grind that down too. We will know later today how it really is.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Das low?









I think this is more than enough for me. Might actually have to yank the shock longer to match the front, I think... (Which are not installed yet but known the notch problemos). At that low, the wheel arch is very close to the tire and bumper bracket / fender joint part thingy is touching again, after grinding them down to give closer to 1/4" more room.

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Mici said:


> You mean something like this? Goo. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I've just been informed by a 30 year old that he has no idea who Gizmo is - feeling my age.


Was thinking of this guy 

Gizmo as a mogwai (Gremlins before they change)










spike the bad @ss mean m0therF*cking gremlin











Maybe Spike would be a better name.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

And... we have a lift off! I managed to start and drive the car off the lift it's been living for the past 3-4 days. I've lost my air ride virginity, but can't really say how I feel yet. There is still so much work to be done before the car is finally in the state where I can just drive and enjoy the car. Going to the right direction tho, slowly but slowly. 

Yeah, that's what I thought what Gizmo could be. Gremlins weren't a huge thing here in Finland, at least not for me back then. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Time to take the car outside to see what it looks like. I'm feeling like lowlife, even tho I'm like 2 inches from laying the frame. Which is perfectly ok for me. The problem is with the rear tires. They rub, after all the grinding with bumper bracket and fender inner side, still rubbing, BAD. So much that even dropping the car to 0psi I'm really worried about having a puncture on my left rear. The right one has a tad more space but it's looking bad too. I really don't know how to go with it. I don't even have my inner wheel liners in there, and I really really do need those for Finnish winter / daily driver. Also, I knew the compressor would make some noise but it is _loud_. Gotta do something about that too. Lots and lots of things to do and work out but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far. 

Heres few for you guys. :wave:

























-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Regardless of the issues that looks amazing!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if you've got the interior hatch trim back in yet, but that will make a world of difference for compressor noise. Also, the parcel shelf (if you've got one) helps a ton. If you don't have one, get one. I also added dynamat to the entire hatch floor under the carpet, as well as to the bottom of the OEM hatch floor piece (the big rectangle with the fabric strap that you lift to access the spare). Each thing helps, but I've approached the point where the returns are diminishing, so I'm happy with it as-is. With one pump running (when I blew a fuse) and the radio on a moderate volume, I can hardly hear it.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope, still have pretty much all of the interior panels out. For sure that will have some affect on the noise. I'm also thinking on installing the compressor on bigger / softer rubber pads to see if that helps any. You're right tho, there are still several things that can affect and propably do a lot.  I'm thinking about making some kind of box around the compressor but then again it needs some air to cool off so that's another thing to keep in mind. The noise was just something that caught my ear - I have some leak somewhere and the tank doesn't seem to keep the pressure so the compressor comes on everytime I start the car or touch my control panel. I'll have to figure out where the leak is and get my air lines finished and tidied(+tied) up and get all my amp racks and amps and sub back in.

Talking about small things that will go wrong if only they can. The AirLift V2 control panel. Had it installed the way I figured it should be. What are the odds that this is the wrong way. The display was upside down. Have to see if I can get it hot glued on its place another way around now and check that I don't compromise the wires going in it (handbrake lever area). Bah. If I can't be sure that the wire is safe, I need to tear the interior down again. :banghead:

Hopefully I will be soon enjoying the air ride and my new stereos. :vampire:

-Mici-


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm not sure if you've got the interior hatch trim back in yet, but that will make a world of difference for compressor noise. Also, the parcel shelf (if you've got one) helps a ton. If you don't have one, get one. I also added dynamat to the entire hatch floor under the carpet, as well as to the bottom of the OEM hatch floor piece (the big rectangle with the fabric strap that you lift to access the spare). Each thing helps, but I've approached the point where the returns are diminishing, so I'm happy with it as-is. With one pump running (when I blew a fuse) and the radio on a moderate volume, I can hardly hear it.


Rob is on point with this one, I have all my interior in and my hatch shelf and its plenty quite. I was going to add some egg shell foam but after hearing my duel compressors with everything it was plenty quite for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup. Just noticed that the aluminium plate I have the compressor mounted, is vibrating and resonating so I need to work that out and see where that takes me. I wish I had room for another compressor, to have some more margin for error, but it looks like my trunk will be pretty cramped when all the stuff is squeezed in there.

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes. I wanted to add in the fact that some of the noise is coming from the car's sheet metal vibrating and that's tough to eliminate. But remember that increasing the mass will attenuate higher frequency vibrations. Hence products like dynamat.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm at like 1/4" between the axle and un-notched frame. To me, that is pretty much what I want, at least for now. Just need to tidy up the boot and install all the other noise making components in there.

For them who are intrested, the front is set at 70mm between the locking collar and lower end of the air spring. That is like 2 3/4". And with my 225/40-18 rubber it looks like that in the last picture above. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone with Air Lift rear bags noticed a problem with rear bags touching the rear subframe lightly when aired out? I just noticed mine does this. Very slightly but they do. I'm not that much worried it would touch when on drive height, but all the sand and debris on the bag surface, air out and it sligthly rubs the rear subframe each time. In time that will propably eat a hole in the rear bags... I'm thinking the rear bags can't be mounted wrong, so I assume we all share the same problem whoever has these bags. I will need to post this on air ride section.










I think I need to order myself a set of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADJUSTABLE-...ake:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item5af240ba2b&vxp=mtr

Freight and customs and tax will more than double their price when I get them but it looks like I am going to need these.  At least I get few old and rusty parts out of my car then...

To my post on air ride section: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...h-rear-bags-subframe.&p=83185170#post83185170

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mici said:


>


I dremeled that plastic tab on the bumper off...as well as the black plastic mounting tab on the fender.

:thumbup:

(I didn't want to risk my tires taking care of them)


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then, back on coilovers and thinking out the final layout of the air tank, compressor(s?) and my 2 amps. Switched the headunit to an Alpine CDE-178BT for better adjustability sound vise. Figuring out on getting 7-8" tablet and fabricating some sort of smart, not too much in-your-face style frame to install it... I hate all those loose GPS units etc sticked on windshields etc. so I'm hoping I'll figure out something better.

I need to do something with the high beams. It shouts to go HID but with known the windshield wiper issue... My TT has so much better high beams after I put HIDs in it. (No canbus issues, no issues with wiper motors...) Bah.

My life is boring and I'm lazy. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then. Back to the drawing board. Cleaned the amps and other stuff away from the trunk. Started to fabricate a new improved frame for all the stuff in there. At this point I have tag welded together a frame for air tank and a bar to mount the compressor(s?) and Airlift V2 manifold. I'm hoping to be able to route the airlines a bit neater in there so there would be more space to mount the amps a little lower. I have been thinking to switching to air lines but getting the necessary piping and fittings in right size here in Finland appears to be PITA if not impossible. Hard to tell since I don't know exactly what I would need for that. This time the rack for amps will be mounted on hinges, so I can flip it up if I need to get to my airlines or battery. On the last setup, I needed to take everything out for access to airlines or battery. I'm also thinking about linear actuator to power that thing so it could be remote controlled and would be less work to human.  The down on that is if battery is dead, then it is under there and electric motor don't do much without power. Then again, I could feed the juice from under the hood as there are pins for jump starting. Got myself a spare set of door panels. Maybe more midrange speakers or something custom going on with them. Still trying to stay away from carbon skinning everything on this car. 

I miss my air ride. Hopefully will be floating again in few weeks if I keep working hard on it.

:edit: Forgot to mention, the bar for compressors will be isolated from the metal frame by 4 rubber mounts, hanging below the frame. Also the compressor(s?) will be mounted on rubber mounts, so it has double rubber mounts. That hopefully will eliminate pretty much all of the resonance and make the compressor(s?) quieter. Saying compressor(s?) because I'm thinking on upgrading to dual, but that would cost me here in Finland for around 300 usd for another Viair 380C. :what:

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

:screwy:opcorn::banghead::laugh::screwy::facepalm::wave:
-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

He's alive!!!!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

To white or not to white the wheels faces... :screwy:

Allroad









Aired out









Nice and comfy ride height









We have a contact... :/ Have to do something about this to get the rear end lower









Because.









-Mici-


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I dig the rallycar height. 

Looks like it is spring in Finland.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes sir, its getting here - finally.  Still not warm enough to go topless with the TTR, but definately noticeable that the sun is starting to warm up the weather.

Finally got the Cupra lip installed.










-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good! Need some different center caps if you ask me though!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Looks good! Need some different center caps if you ask me though!


Yeah, either that, and/or spraying the faces of the wheels white or new set of wheels. I have a friend who can make me laminated center caps, but I haven't been able to decide what I want to advertise there. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Who cares about the car. Do you wear the Predator mask when driving :laugh:




Car is looking good too. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> I haven't been able to decide what I want to advertise there. :laugh:
> 
> -Mici-


**** that free advertising. Put your name. That'd be cool.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> **** that free advertising. Put your name. That'd be cool.


YA just like TP...

:/


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Put this:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then. It has been a while since the last update, there is not much to update. I've been driving around, slight progress on my audio install but still not done... Having issues with Airlift V2 manifold leaking. Sometimes it holds like a bottle but sometimes it leaks like a sewer. I have tried to source the leak from bags and connections, but nothing is visible when doing soapy water test. I have triend to leave the car up and sometimes it holds the pressure in tank and bags just fine, and sometimes it takes just 10 minutes to leak the tank nearly empty. I have had the compressor to kick in while driving the car while I haven't fooled around with the suspension. Also tried to leave it bags aired out for a few days and it held the pressure in tank. So I'm pretty much sure now that it has something to do with some of the valves in the manifold. I guess I'll have to find out what Airlift has to say about it.

The other problem is, as I'm really wanting to bag my TT as well, I was going to use the V2 management for that too. Now I'm not sure if I dare to. Accuair is so much more expensive that it is ruled out by that factor. :/

So, basically just venting a little frustration, letting you guys know that I'm alive and haven't sold my green A3 and still figuring out whats next. :wave:

-Mici-


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Mici said:


> Right then. It has been a while since the last update, there is not much to update. I've been driving around, slight progress on my audio install but still not done... Having issues with Airlift V2 manifold leaking. Sometimes it holds like a bottle but sometimes it leaks like a sewer. I have tried to source the leak from bags and connections, but nothing is visible when doing soapy water test. I have triend to leave the car up and sometimes it holds the pressure in tank and bags just fine, and sometimes it takes just 10 minutes to leak the tank nearly empty. I have had the compressor to kick in while driving the car while I haven't fooled around with the suspension. Also tried to leave it bags aired out for a few days and it held the pressure in tank. So I'm pretty much sure now that it has something to do with some of the valves in the manifold. I guess I'll have to find out what Airlift has to say about it.
> 
> The other problem is, as I'm really wanting to bag my TT as well, I was going to use the V2 management for that too. Now I'm not sure if I dare to. Accuair is so much more expensive that it is ruled out by that factor. :/
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about all the issues! Hope to see pics of both cars (without issues) up soon :thumbup:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I know this is a late response... but... I personally like the way the wheel color ties into the color of the window trim. Just my opinion of course, as an old fart.

BTW I've been to Finland a couple of times. (I used to work for Nokia)

I see why the WRC guys from Finland do so well- the taxi drivers are constantly in training for that!  They drive on snow like we drive on dry pavement! :screwy:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mici said:


> Right then. It has been a while since the last update, there is not much to update. I've been driving around, slight progress on my audio install but still not done... Having issues with Airlift V2 manifold leaking. Sometimes it holds like a bottle but sometimes it leaks like a sewer. I have tried to source the leak from bags and connections, but nothing is visible when doing soapy water test. I have triend to leave the car up and sometimes it holds the pressure in tank and bags just fine, and sometimes it takes just 10 minutes to leak the tank nearly empty. I have had the compressor to kick in while driving the car while I haven't fooled around with the suspension. Also tried to leave it bags aired out for a few days and it held the pressure in tank. So I'm pretty much sure now that it has something to do with some of the valves in the manifold. I guess I'll have to find out what Airlift has to say about it.
> 
> The other problem is, as I'm really wanting to bag my TT as well, I was going to use the V2 management for that too. Now I'm not sure if I dare to. Accuair is so much more expensive that it is ruled out by that factor. :/
> 
> ...


Hmm sounds like a manifold issue.. PSI tank pressure should stay at the same PSI overnight if left untouched.. Same with bags.. Be sure to check your PTC fittings.. If the hosing were to be cut wrong, & not completely flush, this could cause leaking especially from the manifold.. Soapy water solution on the fittings, connecting to the manifold itself could determine if there's a leak, don't get it all over the manifolds electronics..Just in case, check PTC fittings, any NPT threaded fittings, Check valve (the viair check valves do leak when broken) & if you have a watertrap, the nozzle can be tighten by hand & still leak.. Might need to be persuaded by a wrench.. Hope you figure it out


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> I know this is a late response... but... I personally like the way the wheel color ties into the color of the window trim. Just my opinion of course, as an old fart.
> 
> BTW I've been to Finland a couple of times. (I used to work for Nokia)
> 
> I see why the WRC guys from Finland do so well- the taxi drivers are constantly in training for that!  They drive on snow like we drive on dry pavement! :screwy:


Yea, the wheels still are dark gray as they were. Haven't got around to do anything about it so they are what they are, at least for now.

Nokia, huh? I live in Salo, we had a big Nokia factory where they put together phones and there was and I think still is in some scale the R&D section left. When Nokia shut up pretty much all of it here, there has been a lot of unemployed people. The factory is/was only a few blocks from here and workers used to bring their cars to our shop to get fixed and repaired, so this has left a mark on our business too.  Even the people living in Turku (which is one of few major Finnish cities), used to bring their car here in Salo to get repaired, because they could easily walk to their work from here. Modern times, kicking people out of their jobs and bringing the production to cheaper countries...

Yes, the taxi drivers sometimes are a bit lunatic around here. 

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Hmm sounds like a manifold issue.. PSI tank pressure should stay at the same PSI overnight if left untouched.. Same with bags.. Be sure to check your PTC fittings.. If the hosing were to be cut wrong, & not completely flush, this could cause leaking especially from the manifold.. Soapy water solution on the fittings, connecting to the manifold itself could determine if there's a leak, don't get it all over the manifolds electronics..Just in case, check PTC fittings, any NPT threaded fittings, Check valve (the viair check valves do leak when broken) & if you have a watertrap, the nozzle can be tighten by hand & still leak.. Might need to be persuaded by a wrench.. Hope you figure it out


Thanks for the tips. I actually was going through everything yesterday, and I think it pretty surely is the check valve. I was going to upgrade to SMC one at some point but the sooner seemed to be earlier than later this time too. :laugh: When the compressor is filling the tank, it does seem to leave the check valve open a bit so I was loosing around 15 psi in few minutes of time. When I went and knocked the check valve with a wrench, it seemed to pretty much stop leaking and work until I aired out the bags and the compressor starts it's work again - leaving the check valve to leak. Cheap fix so it's good. I just need to figure out how many I need to order, because of thinking on bagging the tiTTy as well. Propably 4 so I can have 2 compressors on each cars... :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Mici said:


> Yea, the wheels still are dark gray as they were. Haven't got around to do anything about it so they are what they are, at least for now.
> 
> Nokia, huh? I live in Salo, we had a big Nokia factory where they put together phones and there was and I think still is in some scale the R&D section left. When Nokia shut up pretty much all of it here, there has been a lot of unemployed people. The factory is/was only a few blocks from here and workers used to bring their cars to our shop to get fixed and repaired, so this has left a mark on our business too.  Even the people living in Turku (which is one of few major Finnish cities), used to bring their car here in Salo to get repaired, because they could easily walk to their work from here. Modern times, kicking people out of their jobs and bringing the production to cheaper countries...
> 
> ...


I've been to Salo before... and Espoo... I thought the fast train was really cool! About 200 kph if I remember right. 

I lost my job at Nokia too. I was in IT- 7 years as a Nokia employee, then 5 more as an IBM employee contracted to Nokia... then 2 more with Unisys. 14 years total. Now I work for another company that does logistics for Verizon. (And I make a lot less than I did.) Nokia was/is a good company to work for.

Finland makes a lot more day-to-day use of high tech than we do here in the US. I was impressed that in 1998 when I was there the first time they had credit card readers in the taxi. We didn't have that here (not normally) at that time.

Brad


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DOMIT said:


> I was impressed that in 1998 when I was there the first time they had credit card readers in the taxi. We didn't have that here (not normally) at that time.


**** is that common now? I don't ride in taxis much, but I've only seen that once or twice in my life.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> **** is that common now? I don't ride in taxis much, but I've only seen that once or twice in my life.


Pretty standard now a days.


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Pretty standard now a days.


Yup, although not so common 16 years ago...


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mici said:


> Thanks for the tips. I actually was going through everything yesterday, and I think it pretty surely is the check valve. I was going to upgrade to SMC one at some point but the sooner seemed to be earlier than later this time too. :laugh: When the compressor is filling the tank, it does seem to leave the check valve open a bit so I was loosing around 15 psi in few minutes of time. When I went and knocked the check valve with a wrench, it seemed to pretty much stop leaking and work until I aired out the bags and the compressor starts it's work again - leaving the check valve to leak. Cheap fix so it's good. I just need to figure out how many I need to order, because of thinking on bagging the tiTTy as well. Propably 4 so I can have 2 compressors on each cars... :laugh:
> 
> -Mici-


Not bad at all.. lol If you are looking for SMC check valves.. Bagriders.com sells them, not sure if they are in your price range though.. As for the amount of Check valves.. People usually go with 1 per compressor.. Check my build page, there's a few pics..


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Something else going on... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...TTy-tiTTy-QuaTTro-MK1&p=86078155#post86078155

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Been a while. I have been lazy and I have also spend my time on different projects. Bought a crashed HD V-Rod with my girlfriend and trying to get the thing built before the bike season starts.  Air ride for that one too, and going to try to my skills on modifying it into a bit more aggressive direction.

Anyways, here are the pics of the A3. Dual 444C upgrade, in black, SMC check valves sprayed in black, water trap, sprayed in black, magnet valve for tank drain to make it easier and more automatic. We'll see how it works in Finnish winter... Also my first attempt on hardlines. Not perfect, but ok, I guess I'm going to change the right compressor hardline, its not quite identical with the left one and there are a few flaws on it which does bug the hell out of me. :banghead:


























Happy 2015 fellow A3 owners! :wave:

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those pumps look sweet in black! :thumbup: I like the polished copper too. Did you apply anything to seal it?


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Those pumps look sweet in black! :thumbup: I like the polished copper too. Did you apply anything to seal it?


Yep. That extra 60€ for black was money well spent if you ask me. The fittings are those used in waterpipings and they have "olive" (I believe they call them that) rings to ensure tight fitting. On threads I used teflon tape and thread sealant (not both on one fitting). I do have some leak somewhere, which I need to source and fix later on.

Not happy with the amplifier install I was going to do, and now again thinking over it. Would've installed them on the back of the rear seats, but since my sub box taking part of the width, my both amps won't fit next to each other. Lots of head scratching and this is the reason why the installation has taken so long. Not happy with how my ideas have come up. There just is not too much of space now with the air tank and compressorts etc.  Gotta re-think that.

One idea, but still only room for just one amp. That is the smaller one of the two, another one is about 1" longer. :/










-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Leaks pretty much solved now. Over the 24 hour it leaked like 5 psi which is pretty much nothing, it has been like that since day 1.

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I meant did you do anything to seal the polished surface of the copper lines? Copper pretty readily oxidizes, especially when it's heated.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ah...  No, just polished it, I'm still in progress figuring out if I'll try to clearcoat them. Obviously that won't take care of the problem inside the copper lines. Chrome copper lines would've been an option also, but just didn't want the chrome. So I would have to paint them.

I think I have now worked out all of the leaks (minus rear bags leaking a bit over night) and have both compressors up and running. Sweet for not having to listen that compressor noise for too long. 

Next, I would like another headlining. I'm now thinking about fabricating the amp rack for my second amp in the roof. Hopefully I can find one in decent price somewhere near me. 

-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Mici said:


> Ah...  No, just polished it, I'm still in progress figuring out if I'll try to clearcoat them. Obviously that won't take care of the problem inside the copper lines. Chrome copper lines would've been an option also, but just didn't want the chrome. So I would have to paint them.
> 
> I think I have now worked out all of the leaks (minus rear bags leaking a bit over night) and have both compressors up and running. Sweet for not having to listen that compressor noise for too long.
> 
> ...


Two things.

Definitely clear coat the copper if you like the polished look. It will go away quickly if left unfinished. I don't worry about the inside of the lines; yes they'll oxidize, but it shouldn't be a problem.

Definitely test amp placement for radio interference before finalizing design. I wouldn't be surprised if you get some static with a roof-mounted amplifier. Hell, the rear defrost on my car occasionally causes static.  High power lines will create an electric field which may affect the signal to the antenna. But you already knew that. umpkin::thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea I know. And I remember I had a problem of whining noise before when I had them installed in the trunk area. Maybe it is because of the battery being so close, I don't know. I was going to try and solve this with somekind of noise suppressor (I guess is the term..?).









The rear window antenna hasn't worked on my car, I guess I don't have the correct adapter wiring or something, but I rarely listen to radio when I'm driving so I haven't thought too much about that.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I ditched the idea of roof mounted amp for now. Here's what I whipped up during the past weekend.

Had most of my rides in for the weekend. There is also the newest project, HD V-Rod, in the background - a bit tied up now.









For the amp rack.









In the car.



























That's it for now. Hopefully it'll get done soon.

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Been a while, slowly getting more sun and warm so time to get the summer wheels ready for this season. Same wheels, different color.










-Mici-


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wheels look good but I don't love the painted valve stems.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah. I was too lazy to remove and replacing them. And I didn't want to mask them because that would've made the paint propably glue all the way to the valve stem and would've been harder to remove neatly from the wheels later on. In the mean time, I have new chrome bits for them and I will replace them when I'm going for new tires. 

Anyways. Now comes the bomb.  Can't decide. I love the simplicity of the white wheels, but that vinyl makes them stand out from the crowd. So I'm kinda biased. Was thinking doing vinyl on one side and going clean on the other side. The wrap is there just for test, not trimmed perfectly so don't mind about that.

I'll get ready and bend over for whipping now... 



















































-Mici-


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Car looks great. But I vote NO on the wheel vinyl. YES on the white.

I can totally understand the desire to stand out - which the vinyl definitely does - just not ina good way (in my opinion at least).

That's my brutally honest feeling about it. From any distance away it looks like there's just somethign wrong with your wheel. It reminds me of the shroud wraps manufacturers use on test cars out on public roads.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I know they will split opinions. Still haven't made up my mind whether or not. I have one wheel with vinyl on and the rest is white. :facepalm:

Anyway, few more pics from yesterday.


































-Mici-


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Any updates?


----------

